# Hello....New ENFJ around



## bebelik (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there everyone...I'm a ENFJ female...I found this site on the internet and it's just exactly what i wanted to find:happy::tongue:....I would love to share opinions with everyone:happy:

Hugs><


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings bebelik and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum bebelik. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello extroverted female me.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC! Come over to the SP side, we have Purple Nurples. :tongue:


----------



## bebelik (Sep 28, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Welcome to PC! Come over to the SP side, we have Purple Nurples. :tongue:



hahahaha very tempting your offer:laughing:

ths guys


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

*Hisses* Bring out the cannons! Bring out the catapults! We're using this one for target practice.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> *Hisses* Bring out the cannons! Bring out the catapults! We're using this one for target practice.


Psh, I already bribed her. She likes Purple Nurples. She'll come over to our side. :tongue:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

heeeyyyy



``````


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JennaRae (Sep 18, 2009)

I love ENFJ females! They're so amazing.. haha! :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Psh, I already bribed her. She likes Purple Nurples. She'll come over to our side. :tongue:


But I haven't had target practice in soooo long. Just this once?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't believe anything anyone tells you!!!!!!

>.>
<.<

Greeting.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi. I'm new, too...so we'll be new together


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr. Metallic said:


> Don't believe anything anyone tells you!!!!!!


Including that.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Including that.


and especially that. *hiss*

Welcome to the forum, bebelik.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

bebelik said:


> Hi there everyone...I'm a ENFJ female...I found this site on the internet and it's just exactly what i wanted to find:happy::tongue:....I would love to share opinions with everyone:happy:
> 
> Hugs><


Greetings bebelik! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Glad to have an ENFJ on board. Feel free to share your opinions.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

murof eht ot emocleW


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey there, lovely having more of your kind :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## bebelik (Sep 28, 2009)

MrFixit said:


> You have a nice aura about you, very free :tongue:



yeahhh....u forgot about the wings am i wrong?!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't let them convert you.

That is all.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello so what is a harpy or what your avatar says?


----------



## bebelik (Sep 28, 2009)

slowriot said:


> hello so what is a harpy or what your avatar says?


In Greek mythology, harpy's r female monsters, which are primordial divine generation, before the Olympians. Initially, there were two, then their number increases, making three. They had the old woman face and body of bird, with large wings and sharp claws.They kidnapped the souls of the dead.

Called "thieves", they are described in earlier versions of Greek mythology, the beautiful maiden winged. Later they became winged monsters with the faces of hag, who have sharp claws and bent. Represented carrying people to black side, punishing them or torture them. The people they took with them were not seen again. Harpy's are probably personifications of storm winds.
This part is very funny )--> It smelled awful and were always hungry.

Well...i'm not that awful......)):laughing::crazy:


----------

